

Developers, you need to be more predictable - dj-wonk
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/12/developers-you-need-to-be-more-predictable/

======
dj-wonk
I see Edward Hieatt's point. A significant part of this, I think, is getting
the entire team to scope work in ways that can be estimated in a more
predictable fashion. Sometimes this means the dev team has to clarify and
split apart stories sooner rather than later.

